# US Passport Expired dual citizen - can we travel on ESTA?



## popcas (Mar 18, 2021)

I am a dual US/UK Citizen as are my children. All my children have UK passports, two have US expired passports and one we are still waiting for CRBA appointments to be opened up.

We would like to travel back to the US - however the issue is what passports to use.

The US has allowed citizens to travel back on expired passports but you cannot leave the US on an expired passport.

1) So should I fill out ESTA forms for my three children even though they are US citizens?

2) Travel back to the US on their expired passports but then try get expedited passports once in the US - I think it takes 2-3 weeks - but not sure how accurate that is.

There are no appointments available on the US London Embassy website - I check it daily and all appointments are full. 

What other options are there?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

1. No, you cannot apply for ESTA as you are US citizens
2 don't know.....


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

From what I can tell, entry to the US on expired passports was acceptable on passports that have expired since January 1, 2020 - however that exception is supposed to be only for US citizens returning to the US. Return Travel on Recently Expired U.S. Passports - United States Department of State

You need to check the various passport agencies to see what they say about issuing expedited passports - however I did find this from the State Department: How to Get my U.S. Passport Fast
They are indicating that it will take up to 12 weeks for an expedited passport unless you have a "life and death" emergency or the urgent need to travel internationally from the US.


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

Here is current UK specific info... (if you haven't already seen it)









Passport Services


U.S. citizens are required to enter and exit the United States using a U.S. passport. For passport entry requirements into the UK and other countries,




uk.usembassy.gov





In short the US citizens with expired passports can only use it for direct travel to the US if the passport expired on or after 1 Jan 2020 and they arrive in the US before 31 Dec 2020

If any of the children are adults, the Embassy in London is apparently now processing routine passport renewals by mail.

If you have not been able to obtain a CRBA appointment within 5 days of booked travel, the Embassy may provide an emergency appointment.


----------



## popcas (Mar 18, 2021)

Moulard said:


> Here is current UK specific info... (if you haven't already seen it)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Processing them by mail? I can't get through to them.


----------

